# How to remove drywall mud/dust from vinyl floor



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

A toothbrush and warm water worked for me. The bristles get down inside of the indentations. 

For a large area, I wonder if there is some kind of gadget with a soft-bristle you could attach to your drill. Kind of like the round pads they use to clean or buff the paint on a car.


----------



## Arlo (Jan 17, 2008)

Try a Mr. Clean Magic Eraser in a spot. If it seems like it might work they make a Magic Eraser mop head. I've only seen it at Big Lots but it works wonders on dirty vinyl.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Prevention is the cure.
When hand sanding drywall open a window and remove the screen and set a cheap dollar store box fan in the window.
Have a shop vac running and sand with one hand and hold the hose in the other.
Shut down the HVAC system while sanding.
I use a Rigid brand vac and have bought an extra hose that I attach to the exhaust that gets hung out a window and use the drywall bags inside the tank over the filter.
Drywall dust needs to be shop vacuumed up. As soon as water hits it your stuck with a muddy mess.


----------



## 12penny (Nov 21, 2008)

^ +1. vacuum is the way to go. To late now though. Once you add water, it turns back into compound.


----------



## PoleCat (Sep 2, 2009)

Regular soft broom lots of water and a wet vac.


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

Use a damp sponge on the wall instead of sandpaper next time.


----------

